# Lime Scale on Glass Tank



## stevenlau (Jul 21, 2009)

How do you remove lime scale or water stain on tank glass? The most effective yet safe for fish and plant?

Thank you.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Do not expose the fish or plants to it, but several acidic materials will cut the mineral buildup, unless the glass is etched. If, after removing the chunks the glass is cloudy, then there may be no way to clean it. Try, though. It might just be a very fine haze of the assorted minerals that go into making the mess. 

With really careful application you could use these while the tank is running:
Drop the water level, and apply these with a damp cloth and keep on applying, wiping, applying, wiping... Try not allow these materials to get in the tank, but if a drop or two ends up there it probably won't hurt:
Razor blade, and a cloth to catch the falling pieces
Lemon Juice
Vinegar
Citric Acid (sold dry, in the spice section, put the crystals in a damp cloth)
Cola products (Coca Cola, Pepsi...)

Stronger materials:
Drain the tank, remove the fish. Clean the tank, then LOTS of rinsing to remove any of these. Then set up the tank again:
CLR
Muriatic Acid (Swimming pool supply, and if you are not used to using materials like this, don't)


----------



## onna (Jan 29, 2010)

Something I just found this past week was the Turtle Wax Rubbing Compound. The stuff does work just easier if you have a buffing wheel or plenty of spare time to sit and scrub. All it is is beeswax, water and pumice. Found it on a forum on another site that the guy used on a tank, either 55 or lots bigger.

Onna


----------



## stevenlau (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you very much. I will try the lemon juice first  although I thought razor blade will works well.


----------

